# Invalidity Pension Arrears??



## banjo78 (19 Aug 2011)

Hi

I was on illness benefit and it was coming to an end so I applied for Invalidity Pension which was turned down and I appealed, I was awarded my appeal, I was wondering does anyone know do they back date it to when my illness benefit was stopped and if so how and when do  they pay you this?? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Time (19 Aug 2011)

Yes it is backdated to the date your IB was stopped. You should get either a cheque or they will pay in the arrears to your bank account.

As a matter of interest how long were you waiting from the time you submitted your application to getting the initial refusal? Just trying to gauge current waiting times for decisions.


----------



## banjo78 (19 Aug 2011)

Thanks Time,

the initial refusal was about 6 weeks after I sent in the application.  Hope I get it back dated.


----------



## Time (19 Aug 2011)

It will be, don't worry. Might take a few weeks but you will get it.

Cheers for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## stephy (19 Aug 2011)

Hi there, sorry for jumping in, i got passed in June to stay on my IB, so I applied to change over to IP, that was in June still have not heard anything. I phoned once and was told yes we have the form here but havnt got round to dealing with it, when we do we will let you know. Do you think no news is good news?


----------

